

Copyright reform ... an agenda for a tech-savvy GOP [by Derek Khanna] - brokentone
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-party-of-innovation/

======
brokentone
Khanna wrote a report on copyright reform for a GOP committee that got him
ultimately fired:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797036)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4882364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4882364)

